# HEFEI | Blue Business Hong Kong Cultural District | +150m x 2 | U/C



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

http://m.house365.com/hf/sellhouse/2990079.html
www.anjuke.com/hf/cm374342/
http://pad.leju.com/house/house_info/hf/33858?source=chuping
http://wapbaike.baidu.com/view/8325049.htm?adapt=1&
www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=35974&extra=page=1
http://m.fang.com/xf/hf/2110589422.htm






































> A、B、C座|100M|建成
> D、E座|140M×2|45层|建成
> F座 G座|200.8M×2|43层|F灌桩
> 
> ...


google translation:


> A, B, C Block | 100M | built
> D, E Block | 140M × 2 | 45 floors | built
> F Block G Block | 200.8M × 2 | 43 layer | F Pile
> 
> Blue business in Hong Kong in Hefei Chief Cultural District on Lake swan, submarine mountain and Lake Road intersection northeast plots, Ltd. developed by Hefei Fortis commercial real estate, planning to set five-star hotel, commercial, office as one of the high-end business building complex. Project consists of six highly hundred commercial buildings, a 5-star luxury hotel and commercial podium constitution. The total land area of ​​59,300 square meters, with a total construction area of ​​355,900 square meters, greening rate of 40%. Developed in three phases, of which a total of three buildings, namely A, B, C Block, 100 meters high, 5.6 meters on each storey. Two planning for the D, E Block office, is 140 meters high from the two 45-story office building LOFT. Three office buildings and one by the F-star hotel structure, is two meters high lake 200+ Ohira storey office building and hotel.


*25.01.2015*

















*16.03.2015*



























*100m x 3 complete*













































*140m x 2 complete*


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*16.03.2015*
The plot for the two 210m towers


















*07.06.2015*


----------



## LFXDN (Feb 3, 2015)

I love ad's on skyscrapers


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

No source proving it's >200m


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*10.07.2015*
By sangguo


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*26.09.2015*
By 丁高飞









*10.08.2015*
By 郑德荣 and 吴戴卫


















*01.11.2015*
By 世界病


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

04.04.16 by 郑德荣 



































First tower rising well. Second one isn't u/c yet


----------

